# anything interesting in kentucky?



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

Me! lol I'm in southeastern KY near the KY/VA border. I don't know of too much going on around here locally really. I saw that some farm in London was doing a pumpkin picking and corn maze (don't ask me exactly where, I saw it on a small sign when I was leaving Halloween City there a couple of weeks ago - had to check out their Hallo-merch y'know..lol) 

This weekend in Lexington their having Scarefest which is a pretty good size horror and paranormal convention (I was going to go until I remembered the anime con this fall...I don't have enough for both and had to pick one >.<) Also in Lexington there's a few other awesome attractions. There's Screampark which I went to last year which is pretty cool and this year they're supposed to be even better! There's also Wicked World Scaregrounds and Fright Nights at Jacobson Park (which I haven't been to, but considering each year they take pictures of all the people who's pee'd themselves from being so scared, I'd say it sounds good.)

Hope these help a little! And, if you find out about any others, let me know too!


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

gilnokoibito said:


> Me! lol I'm in southeastern KY near the KY/VA border. I don't know of too much going on around here locally really. I saw that some farm in London was doing a pumpkin picking and corn maze (don't ask me exactly where, I saw it on a small sign when I was leaving Halloween City there a couple of weeks ago - had to check out their Hallo-merch y'know..lol)
> 
> This weekend in Lexington their having Scarefest which is a pretty good size horror and paranormal convention (I was going to go until I remembered the anime con this fall...I don't have enough for both and had to pick one >.<) Also in Lexington there's a few other awesome attractions. There's Screampark which I went to last year which is pretty cool and this year they're supposed to be even better! There's also Wicked World Scaregrounds and Fright Nights at Jacobson Park (which I haven't been to, but considering each year they take pictures of all the people who's pee'd themselves from being so scared, I'd say it sounds good.)
> 
> Hope these help a little! And, if you find out about any others, let me know too!


i was in lexington for 10 years, and there's a good chance that i'll be up there sometime between now and halloween. for the last few years i've gone with some lexington friends to the corn maze out on...whatever that road is that turns off richmond rd, ha. i think the last haunted attraction i went to in lexington was a few blocks from rupp arena. it was pretty good but i can't remember what it was called.

slightly more local to me, i keep seeing ads for hill of terror in bonnieville--they have a nicely painted hearse that has been parked around town the last few weeks. that's about a 20-30 minute drive, but it's $20 and i'm hoping i can find some first-hand accounts before i spend the time and money. 

glad to see there's at least one more kentucky person here!


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

dane82 said:


> i was in lexington for 10 years, and there's a good chance that i'll be up there sometime between now and halloween. for the last few years i've gone with some lexington friends to the corn maze out on...whatever that road is that turns off richmond rd, ha. i think the last haunted attraction i went to in lexington was a few blocks from rupp arena. it was pretty good but i can't remember what it was called.
> 
> slightly more local to me, i keep seeing ads for hill of terror in bonnieville--they have a nicely painted hearse that has been parked around town the last few weeks. that's about a 20-30 minute drive, but it's $20 and i'm hoping i can find some first-hand accounts before i spend the time and money.
> 
> glad to see there's at least one more kentucky person here!


The one out by Rupp, that's Screampark. And I should've known there would have been a corn maze out near Lexington, don't know why it didn't occur to me before that there would be one there too. I've always wanted to go in a corn maze, but have never got the chance to yet. I guess because where I live there's no farms... 

Bonnieville is pretty far from me! lol But there should be tons of stuff out that way. I'm not sure how far you are from Bardstown but they have a lot of really well known haunted spots, so I'm sure they'll be doing some interesting stuff. Even if its just a ghost tour. Also, that Hill of Terror sounds nice, so I had to look it up. They have a pretty awesome website! And apparently they're the largest haunt in KY! Definitely sounds interesting! But yeah, I'd wait to see if you can find any good reviews on it. Then again, almost every big haunt I see costs around that much nowadays. I know Screampark, Wicked Worlds, and Fright Nights are all around that price too. I kind of miss the old days of small local haunts for 5 bucks! lol Then again, they weren't pro haunts. But some of them were soooo good!!! I remember when I was little the DARE program would put on a haunted trail 3 miles from where I live. That little thing had people coming from over 30-45 min. drives to check it out...it was small so it was kind of surprising to see people from town actually coming to check it out. They did a great job though! Scared me silly! Especially the chainsaw guy...he chased me from one end of the wagon to the other! I was only only around 5-7 yrs old so it was quite terrifying! But even my Mom loved it. I miss it...  

(Sorry, got to reminiscing there! lol)

There's a few other Kentuckians on here. I don't think I've talked to them before much, but I've seen them on here. So you're definitely not alone.


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

cost is a big issue with me when it comes to haunted attractions. on the one hand, spending a bit more is worth it if it helps avoid the ones that feel amateurish. on the other hand, you go into these things knowing that they're basically theatre--maybe most don't feel this way, but there's only a certain level of "scared" that i ever tend to get when i take one of these in, regardless of how well done, so at some point the extra cost gets diminished returns. my favorite haunts are the ones you find that are well put together but fairly inexpensive, but those can be hard to find.

here's the website for the kelley farms corn maze in lexington: http://www.lexingtoncornmaze.com/. i had heard they may not do it this year because the dry summer had hurt the crop, but that may have just been a rumor. it's definitely worth the price, i've gone for probably...4 years in a row or so. if they're doing it this year and you can get up there, it's worth the drive. not a haunt, but a great fall attraction--especially if you get lost and take 10 minutes just trying to find where you are on the map and you think maybe you'll be stuck in the maze all night. not that that's ever happened to me...


----------



## gilnokoibito (Aug 19, 2011)

dane82 said:


> cost is a big issue with me when it comes to haunted attractions. on the one hand, spending a bit more is worth it if it helps avoid the ones that feel amateurish. on the other hand, you go into these things knowing that they're basically theatre--maybe most don't feel this way, but there's only a certain level of "scared" that i ever tend to get when i take one of these in, regardless of how well done, so at some point the extra cost gets diminished returns. my favorite haunts are the ones you find that are well put together but fairly inexpensive, but those can be hard to find.
> 
> here's the website for the kelley farms corn maze in lexington: http://www.lexingtoncornmaze.com/. i had heard they may not do it this year because the dry summer had hurt the crop, but that may have just been a rumor. it's definitely worth the price, i've gone for probably...4 years in a row or so. if they're doing it this year and you can get up there, it's worth the drive. not a haunt, but a great fall attraction--especially if you get lost and take 10 minutes just trying to find where you are on the map and you think maybe you'll be stuck in the maze all night. not that that's ever happened to me...


I hear you on the price, I'm feeling a bit squeezed this year and though I originally planned to go to those 3 I mentioned because I've been wanting to for 2 years now, I realize that I may not get to this year and that sucks...a whole other year of waiting... *sigh* And as for me, haunted houses are more about the excitement! I don't get so much scared as anxious/nervous about whats or who's gonna pop up next...I normally leave giggling! XD And yeah, like I said, I miss my local haunted trail ride...that thing was small, cheap, but the absolute best!

And I do hope the corn maze is happening this year, I'd love to check it out if I can get the chance too! But hopefully I will never be one of those people that calls the cops because I got lost...that's what my phone's built in compass is for...XD


----------



## dane82 (Sep 24, 2012)

i just got lost the one time. kelley farms always does a maze in the shape of some important figure's face--one year it was abe lincoln, last year it was john calipari, etc. there's a hard route and an easy route, and the easy is shorter and has more clearly defined turns, whereas the hard goes all the way through the maze and has a lot more curved routes. me and my friends got lost in the "hair" of whatever picture made up the maze a couple of years ago, and i'd say we killed at least 10 minutes just trying to get back to a spot that we could find on the map. 

and yeah, i agree about the excitement of a haunted house...i understand that there's not going to be any real danger, so i suppose i'm not technically scared, but i do want to be caught off guard a few times. it's no fun if you know what's coming in every room.


----------

